
Teaching machines to triage Firefox bugs - skellertor
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2019/04/teaching-machines-to-triage-firefox-bugs/
======
fpgaminer
Really great use of machine learning! But I wonder why it wasn't called
BuggyMcBugface. Perhaps they're saving that name for when they train a
transformer model to "translate" bug reports into code commits...

Related, since it's also a Mozilla project, I was shocked to see rust-
lang/rust's issue count. I consider Rust to be one of the best maintained open
source repositories. Their DevOps is legendary. And yet, the repo has over
_4,600_ open issues.

That issue count isn't for lack of fixing things. The Rust project is
tirelessly proactive about handling issues, merging pull requests, mentoring
committers, etc. I've personally contributed to Rust before and had a splendid
and expedient time doing so. In other words, I wouldn't say Rust has 4,600
bugs so much as it has 4,600 coals in the fire.

That's insane. I have a really hard time wrapping my head around the herculean
task of triaging and working an issue pool of that size. It really gives me a
lot of respect for the team members and volunteers.

I thought it was worth sharing as others may not be aware of just how crazy
open source project management can be. It certainly puts tools like BugBug's
importance into context.

~~~
roro159
To add another example: one of VS Code's releases has interesting statistics
of it's issues
([https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_28](https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_28)).

They did some housekeeping for a month and were able to close 3918 issues, but
in the meantime 2187 issues were created.

Open source project management at this scale is truly hard indeed.

~~~
srcmap
Wonder if Mozilla can/want to "out source" the bug triad and to current CS
students or team of CS students.

Pro: Train new students to work on real work development processes, issues,
teams.

Good for students' resumes.

Con: Not sure if completely legal if it is not pay.

Also might create conflicts with current employees of the company.

------
klohto
Forwarded this to our internal Red Hat memo mailing list. Hopefully someone
will adopt this as we got products with more issues on record than Mozilla.

~~~
sylvestre_
Red Hat is one of the company we were thinking about writing this blog post ;)

